# my 7 gal and new 10 gal tanks



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I decided to finally take some pictures of my tanks, my low light 7 gal has been running for 8-9 months now, and was set up partially using the "el natural" method, worm castings with a layer of gravel on top. I've got the tank pretty heavily planted, the only fauna in the tank are crystal reds and cherries. Lighting is a 13 watt cfl, weekly doses of ferts and is dosed with flourish excel every couple days. 

My 10 gal was just set up over a month ago, it's still a work in progress, i'm trying to create a moss tree using some taiwan moss. It wasn't doing too well under the old lighting i had in the stock hood, so i've changed it to a coralife power compact and i'm hoping it'll speed things up. The substrate is black tahitian sand with some flourite mixed in. I'm hoping to get a nice carpet going in the tank, those green patches are hc, but i don't know if they'll survive in my tank. The fauna in this tank are 10 yellow shrimp, 8 wild bee shrimp, 2 amanos and 2 otos. I've got a bit of a problem with the manzanita wood in the tank, it's growing a white fungus, but i've looked it up and apparently its harmless. I'm hoping the shrimp and otos make a meal out of it  Just like my other tank, i'm dosing with flourish excel. 

- Sorry for the low quality photos, it was the best i could do


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good like always


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oohh that fungus is fugly! LOL hopefully it does go away, thank goodness you say its harmless. 

I do love your tanks, looking forward to future updates.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> oohh that fungus is fugly! LOL hopefully it does go away, thank goodness you say its harmless.
> 
> I do love your tanks, looking forward to future updates.


thanks for the comment. From what i've read i believe its harmless - about 90% sure, i was hoping someone has had experience with it before and can tell me for sure. I would be devastated to hear that its dangerous cuz i just got some bee shrimp and yellows in there today.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

jon021 said:


> thanks for the comment. From what i've read i believe its harmless - about 90% sure, i was hoping someone has had experience with it before and can tell me for sure. I would be devastated to hear that its dangerous cuz i just got some bee shrimp and yellows in there today.


The white stuff on the wood is harmless. I've been through that not long ago. First time it was in the tank like 1-2 weeks later it was almost like what you had there. I took the wood out and boiled it the best I could given I did not have a pot capable for full submerge. I just boiled half a side then turned it around over and over.

After then I let it cool down a bit then threw the warm driftwood into the tank and see how that went. The white stuff came back a few days later but not as much as before. The ramhorn snails and z.danios and I think the otocats took care of the little bits of white fungus then. After all the nom nom was done I've yet to see it return at all.

Patience is needed on this. Boiling will help in my experience but you may have like ~10% showing up again then after about 2 weeks it'll be gone in my experience.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> The white stuff on the wood is harmless. I've been through that not long ago. First time it was in the tank like 1-2 weeks later it was almost like what you had there. I took the wood out and boiled it the best I could given I did not have a pot capable for full submerge. I just boiled half a side then turned it around over and over.
> 
> After then I let it cool down a bit then threw the warm driftwood into the tank and see how that went. The white stuff came back a few days later but not as much as before. The ramhorn snails and z.danios and I think the otocats took care of the little bits of white fungus then. After all the nom nom was done I've yet to see it return at all.
> 
> Patience is needed on this. Boiling will help in my experience but you may have like ~10% showing up again then after about 2 weeks it'll be gone in my experience.


Hey, its a relief to hear that its safe. I thought about boiling it but because of the moss i attached to the wood, i didn't want to have to redo it. I think i'll just leave it for a couple more weeks and see if the shrimp and otos take care of it. I'll try to take as much of it out as possible during my water changes.


----------



## tuee (Jan 3, 2010)

jon021 said:


> thanks for the comment. From what i've read i believe its harmless - about 90% sure, i was hoping someone has had experience with it before and can tell me for sure. I would be devastated to hear that its dangerous cuz i just got some bee shrimp and yellows in there today.


Hey, just like what the others said don't worry about it, I had the same issue a while back. My oto's and cherry shrimp quickly went to work and after a few days it was all gone.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

tuee said:


> Hey, just like what the others said don't worry about it, I had the same issue a while back. My oto's and cherry shrimp quickly went to work and after a few days it was all gone.


I hope so, i've had my amanos and 4 bee shrimp in there for a couple days now and they didn't really make a dent in the fungus at all.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice tanks!

What is a plastic cage in the first two pictures?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Nice tanks!
> 
> What is a plastic cage in the first two pictures?


Thats a breeder trap, i was keeping some green shrimp in the trap temporarily until i was able to sell them. Didn't want them mixing in with the cherries i have in my tank. I just havent gotten around to removing it from my tank, but i'll do it tomorrow during my weekly water changes


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

*updated pics - April 1, 2010*

Just got some glosso from james today and finally got them planted into my tank. Took me close to an hour to get them all planted - I'm just glad its over with  You can see one of my berried yellow shrimp in one of the pics, its not the greatest quality but it was the best i could manage. My bumblebee shrimp however was striking poses for me so i snapped away  The last picture is of the only male yellow shrimp in my tank, i'm just lucky that i got atleast one so i should have a colony going soon. Enjoy!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This is great.
Your sand are looking perfect! Bright green glosso looks great on it.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

igor.kanshyn said:


> This is great.
> Your sand are looking perfect! Bright green glosso looks great on it.


Thanks, the sand was alot easier to plant in compared to my other tanks where i have gravel. I don't think i would've had the patience to plant the glosso in gravel


----------



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

your tank looks so peaceful and the glossos look really amazing in contrast to the sand. i love your moss! what kind of moss is that?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

leomessi said:


> your tank looks so peaceful and the glossos look really amazing in contrast to the sand. i love your moss! what kind of moss is that?


thanks  the moss is taiwan moss - i picked it up from jimmyjam if you're interested.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

*Long overdue update*

I've finally taken some new pics of my tank, its been a while since i last updated. Alot has changed with the tank, its still the same jebo tank, but i've gone from the eco, to fluval and now i'm using the Netlea CRS soil which i'm very happy with. This is my CRS and Rili shrimp tank, i've got several berried female CRS and a ton of little shrimps swimming around the tank. Hope you enjoy the pics. I'm gonna try to take some pics of my 10 gal CBS/Bumblebee/Fire Red tank soon, alot has changed with that tank as well. 

Please excuse the dirty glass, forgot to clean it before taking pics


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

One last pic, a FTS


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

good job bro, looks like the Netlea is working for you. =D


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> good job bro, looks like the Netlea is working for you. =D


None of this would've been possible without your help, i owe you big time


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gorgeous tank .

I really need to get off my lazy bum, an start taking some shots ha!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Looking great jon


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

thank you ricky, the cbs i got from you are doing really well. I'm gonna try to take some photos of them soon when i get a chance.


----------

